# Taptalk



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I recently got this app but ever time I try to login to the forum with it I get a message saying forum not available

Is this a symptom of the hacking prob we've been having?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep forum isn't running on tapatalk currently. After the security issues have been fixed, then I think the next step will be getting this up and running again.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep forum isn't running on tapatalk currently. After the security issues have been fixed, then I think the next step will be getting this up and running again.


And now it is . Have you got the updated version ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I am browsing and replying to this message from Tapatalk. Are you using the free or paid version?

What device and browser are you using?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I tried tapatAlk earlier and bit did not work, now it is!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Working for me too. Cheers Glenn


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Working like a real 'un again today


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Seems to be working for me too... Thanks Glenn


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Android Tapatalk Pro working fluently too, thanks.

Ian


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Good to hear. Great that we can be so responsive to requests also.

Thankyou all for your patience as the last 4 weeks have been hell. I've spent more than 50 hours getting us back online and several hundred £'s in the process also.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sounds like we need more raffles!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Will some forum money raising raffles very soon


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Tapatalk pro android seems to have stopped loading the forum. Is anyone else aware or experiencing similar problems please? Don't know if it's just my app or a general forum issue again? ?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Working for me


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

And me, and me and me (is that 13 yet?)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Works for me also, however i had to join the forum again to get it to log in on taptalk...


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm using Tapatalk Pro for iOS. All working fine for me.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Am on Android and seems fine. Not sure if I am using pro or the freebie one


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Taptalk fine on IPhone for me


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Working on ipad


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Pro on android fine for me


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks all! Strangely it loads fine on my galaxy phone but refuses on my Note 10.1. Will try an uninstall and reinstall. Good to know the bugs haven't hit us again!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

froggystyle said:


> Works for me also, however i had to join the forum again to get it to log in on taptalk...


Thanks froggy, just done the same thing and all's fine, my life is complete again ;-)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Glad it worked, strange though!


----------

